# Cursor movement is jerky



## rds33 (Nov 19, 2001)

A few days ago my cursor movement became erratic. Periodically, it hesitates, quivers in place, and is jerky as I try to move it.

I have Win98se, P3 500mhz, 352 MB RAM and use a Logitech optical mouse.

Where should I look for the likely cause of this problem?

RDS33


----------



## beach51 (May 18, 2001)

Hi rds33,i found this.


If you are using a mouse with optical technology and your tabletop surface is red in color or is highly reflective like a mirror, your tabletop surface may be interfering with the optical sensor of the mouse. Try using a traditional mouse pad, or use the mouse on a different tabletop surface.


----------



## rds33 (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for your suggestion, Beach51.

I'll try some different surfaces although I'm skeptical that's causing the problem. I've had this mouse for 2 years and the problem just arose last week.

RDS33


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Just an idea, but check to see if you have another program running in the background. That will cause the mouse to be erratic as the processor is tied up running an app in the background. I've had that happen when my antivirus program is doing an update while on the internet.


----------



## rds33 (Nov 19, 2001)

That's a good thought, K7M. Thanks.

RDS33


----------

